# California legal smoking and vaping age, increased to 21



## Yiannaki (14/6/16)

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2016...vaping-age-increases-to-21-starting-thursday/


----------



## Spydro (14/6/16)

Typical of California bandwagons that are like yo-yo's and will change nothing at all beyond the hoards of young people there who will just be breaking yet another CA law same as they have done for generations. 

When I started my Vietnam service in the mid 60's in a California boot camp, then first duty assignment also in California the legal smoking and drinking age was 21 there. I was 18, had been smoking full time for 5 years, drinking almost as long (both illegally in the state I came from that was also a 21 age state with only state owned/controlled liquor stores). It mattered not that I was 18 on base at the PX, club or bowling alley where I could buy smoke and drink for give away prices ($1 a carton for smokes and $0.05 for a beer or drink was cheap even way back then). Nor did it off base in town as many of the local business folks had the opinion that if you were old enough to die for the country you were also old enough to smoke and drink. If ever "carded" for your age at all, a military ID got you served. And in some bars and stores your money was no good at all... they served you free booze/gave you free packs of cigarettes if you were military. After boot camp I could smoke anywhere at any time in CA (including while living there after the military until I left the state in 1976), with no non smoking areas I ever found all those years in CA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Typical of California bandwagons that are like yo-yo's and will change nothing at all beyond the hoards of young people there who will just be breaking yet another CA law same as they have done for generations.
> 
> When I started my Vietnam service in the mid 60's in a California boot camp, then first duty assignment also in California the legal smoking and drinking age was 21 there. I was 18, had been smoking full time for 5 years, drinking almost as long (both illegally in the state I came from that was also a 21 age state with only state owned/controlled liquor stores). It mattered not that I was 18 on base at the PX, club or bowling alley where I could buy smoke and drink for give away prices ($1 a carton for smokes and $0.05 for a beer or drink was cheap even way back then). Nor did it off base in town as many of the local business folks had the opinion that if you were old enough to die for the country you were also old enough to smoke and drink. If ever "carded" for your age at all, a military ID got you served. And in some bars and stores your money was no good at all... they served you free booze/gave you free packs of cigarettes if you were military. After boot camp I could smoke anywhere at any time in CA (including while living there after the military until I left the state in 1976), with no non smoking areas I ever found all those years in CA.



It seems that California are the nut cases of the USA... same story here with military service back in the 70's... we were old enough to go fight on the border but according to the law couldn't buy cigarettes or drink... really stupid law... I also have an inherent disagreement for this 18 years old no vaping rule we put on ourselves... kids are gonna vape and smoke regardless... we all did... and some of us started at 14... I would far rather kids vape than smoke and making it "illegal" isn't gonna stop it one bit. I also find it laughable with the general disregard to traffic and other laws that anyone would or should worry about something like vaping... I'm old and cantankerous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/6/16)

Teenagers do their own thing, rebellion against restrictions is what they do best. The tighter the restriction the worse the rebellion.

Always has been always will be.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Spydro (15/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It seems that California are the nut cases of the USA... same story here with military service back in the 70's... we were old enough to go fight on the border but according to the law couldn't buy cigarettes or drink... really stupid law... I also have an inherent disagreement for this 18 years old no vaping rule we put on ourselves... kids are gonna vape and smoke regardless... we all did... and some of us started at 14... I would far rather kids vape than smoke and making it "illegal" isn't gonna stop it one bit. I also find it laughable with the general disregard to traffic and other laws that anyone would or should worry about something like vaping... I'm old and cantankerous!



Agree with all points. CA is a breeding grounds for them. But hordes of them have also left the state to pollute many others that are now nearly as bad. Laws are made to be broken, by young and old alike, and that's not going to change. Laws doesn't stop the innocent lives lost to drunk drivers of any age, or those cause by illegal drug use also by any age. Laws haven't stopped the ever increasing loss of life in the US at the hands of law enforcement, much of it innocent lives, that they by default usually get away with. Have never seen anything on the news about someone dying from vaping. 

Stupid laws by stupid people like this one... do they really think anyone is not going to break the newest stupid law in CA?


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Agree with all points. CA is a breeding grounds for them. But hordes of them have also left the state to pollute many others that are now nearly as bad. Laws are made to be broken, by young and old alike, and that's not going to change. Laws doesn't stop the innocent lives lost to drunk drivers of any age, or those cause by illegal drug use also by any age. Laws haven't stopped the ever increasing loss of life in the US at the hands of law enforcement, much of it innocent lives, that they by default usually get away with. Have never seen anything on the news about someone dying from vaping.
> 
> Stupid laws by stupid people like this one... do they really think anyone is not going to break the newest stupid law in CA?



When I wuz young I remember an American telling me ' The govt. should secure the borders, pave the roads and get the hell out of my personal life '. The gist of it is very valid but is not gonna happen anytime soon under current worldwide social engineering and nanny/fascist trends. Sadly.


----------

